

A Mouse in a Salad and Owning Mistakes - harrymylo
http://blog.minimoko.com/a-mouse-in-a-salad-and-owning-mistakes

======
HeyLaughingBoy
Mistake? A mistake is bringing me the House salad when I asked for Caesar. A
rodent in my salad is an H-bomb!

Forget the restaurant's response; how the hell do you manage to bring out a
salad with a mouse in it? What broken process led to someone being served with
extra protein?

~~~
trustfundbaby
A dead mouse no less

------
gerggerg
Whats kind of interesting is that this post will probably keep me from going
there. Maybe they owned their mistake, maybe the woman that doesn't mind a
little souris salad still gulps her soup there.

But a mouse in the salad? Thats pretty much the worst quality control I've
ever heard. The only thing worse I can think of is _half_ a mouse in a salad.

